# The Strange Magic of: U2



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

U2. Everybody knows U2, so there is little to be said that hasn't been said 1000 times before. For me, they are one of those groups/artists that delivers something of value, something worth listening to, on album after album: R.E.M., John Mellencamp, Rush, Dylan (of course); there's always something. They've issued some great albums--Rattle and Hum was one, Achtung Baby--but they were surely something in the early 1980s, as captured in the Blood Red Sky concert at Red Rocks; just about everything fell into place--band, location, audience. Here is _Gloria_. What an ecstatic paean! It makes me feel glorious.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I have been a U2 fan since "The Joshua Tree". For me, their best album is "Zooropa".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Iean said:


> I have been a U2 fan since "The Joshua Tree". For me, their best album is "Zooropa".


"Lemon" is a big favorite of mine from the Zooropa album. The only U2 album that did not yield a noteworthy song for me was the following album, Pop. I sense that U2 was less than thrilled themselves with that album and discontinued going down that road. I could be wrong.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

^^^ Despite it being a commercial disappointment for U2, I like "Pop", especially the second half of the album.:angel:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of their '80's stuff was quite good. As far as the '90's _Achtung Baby_ is a favorite rock album of mine, great stuff. Then I do like a few other songs here and there such as _Lemon_ and _Hold Me Thrill Me, Kiss Me Kill Me_.

I think _Pop_ was a pretty good album but the beginning of their decline. Nothing I've heard from them since _Pop_ has seemed very interesting to me at all.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

tdc said:


> A lot of their '80's stuff was quite good. As far as the '90's _Achtung Baby_ is a favorite rock album of mine, great stuff. Then I do like a few other songs here and there such as _Lemon_ and _Hold Me Thrill Me, Kiss Me Kill Me_.
> 
> I think _Pop_ was a pretty good album but the beginning of their decline. Nothing I've heard from them since _Pop_ has seemed very interesting to me at all.


I agree, generally. Their peak IMHO were the two albums I previously noted--Rattle and Hum, and Achtung Baby--which were followed by their nadir in Pop (again, IMO)--then a climb back to a relatively steady-state succession of so-so albums right up until now, that each yield 2 or 3 pretty good songs. List available upon request.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> I agree, generally. Their peak IMHO were the two albums I previously noted--Rattle and Hum, and Achtung Baby--*which were followed by their nadir in Pop *(again, IMO)--then a climb back to a relatively steady-state succession of so-so albums right up until now, that each yield 2 or 3 pretty good songs. List available upon request.


I don't think this is a very common opinion. I think _Pop_ is a solid album without any really weak tracks. Bono has been quoted as saying _Mofo_ from that album is his favorite song that U2 ever wrote.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> The only U2 album that did not yield a noteworthy song for me was the following album, Pop. I sense that U2 was less than thrilled themselves with that album and discontinued going down that road. I could be wrong.


I think you are incorrect here. At the end of the '80's U2 completely changed up their sound and they did it again after _Pop_. I don't think this had anything to do with commercial success or lack of. As I stated previously Bono's favorite U2 song is on _Pop_, and I have never come across any evidence that any of the band members did not like this album.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

tdc said:


> I think you are incorrect here. At the end of the '80's U2 completely changed up their sound and they did it again after _Pop_. I don't think this had anything to do with commercial success or lack of. As I stated previously Bono's favorite U2 song is on _Pop_, and I have never come across any evidence that any of the band members did not like this album.


I have no reason to doubt that Bono and the band loved Pop, based on your testimony. It's just that I didn't. Maybe I coulda liked it; maybe I shoulda liked--but I clearly was not its intended audience. Those who like it have my blessing, and Peace Be With You.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> I have no reason to doubt that Bono and the band loved Pop, based on your testimony. It's just that I didn't. Maybe I coulda liked it; maybe I shoulda liked--but I clearly was not its intended audience. Those who like it have my blessing, and Peace Be With You.


All good, but stylistically _Pop_ is similar to _Achtung Baby_ and _Zooropa_, so this is further evidence that it wasn't just a one album experiment that they tried and then abandoned. This is also why I think its curious you found something to appreciate on the previous two but not the latter. In the '90's U2 was quite influenced by dance music and electronic music then in the 2000's became a little more... folk inspired perhaps? I dunno, hard to describe the direction they went, I respected the fact they went a different way again, but to my ears something vital in the band seemed to lessen. I haven't paid as close attention to them of late. Of course these things are largely personal taste.

Feel free to share any songs that they've released in the last 6 years or so you think were particularly memorable and I'll check them out.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

For me' "Pop" is a very solid album that is sadly associated with its commercial failure. :angel:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> I have never come across any evidence that any of the band members did not like this album.


Looks like _I _was actually incorrect on this one - sorry strange magic. It seems like both reviewers and U2 changed their tune on this album after the fact (seemingly because of low record sales, only 1 time platinum - for shame!). The initial reviews were positive and it seems like they just changed their mind on things based on the sales, which I think is kind of sad. I still think it is a very good album, almost as good as _Achtung Baby_ imo, and while their '80's stuff was no doubt excellent, I preferred the '90's albums.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

@tdc: I salute you for your candor and your integrity. Thank you.:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Never really been too impressed with this band, don't know why. Their sound comes across as somewhat 'artificial' to me. Just my subjective perception.


----------

